# HIKING: Volunteer in the White Mountain National Forest March 25, 26, 28 2019



## billski (Mar 24, 2019)

Monday March 25, 2019 Rochester Public Library, 65 South Main St, Rochester NH 6:30pm
Tuesday March 26, 2019 Littleton Public Library 92 Main Street, Littleton, New Hampshire 5:30pm
Thursday March 28, 2019 Nashua Public Library 2 Court St, Nashua, New Hampshire 6;30pm
Volunteer in the White Mountain National Forest

The National Forest is bursting with opportunities for volunteers! 
• Search and Rescue prevention activities (Trailhead Stewards)
• Backcountry Patrol
• Assist Wildlife Biologists
• Create signs in our wood shop 
• Visitor Center greeters
• Historical interpreters 
• Trail Adopters (maintenance) 
• Front Country maintenance on buildings
• Maintain wildlife clearings, monitor vernal pools or conduct a bat census

With 800,000 acres to care for, the Forest Service relies on volunteers far and wide to monitor and maintain our forest lands. Volunteers often share their knowledge and advice to visitors from around the world. While most positions are outdoors, there is always indoor work to be done in the off-season. We even have work that can be done from your own home.

Please join us for this one-hour overview of these positions, the responsibilities and training. We will be available to answer your questions. By the month of May volunteers will be back in the woods.

Most of the work can be accomplished at your own pace and accommodate your schedule. Volunteer one time, once a week, once a month, the option is yours.

If you cannot attend a meeting in your area, please write to wmnfvolunteers@gmail.com with your contact information.

Please join us!


----------

